# Hello first plunge into espresso



## atca (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello, I've been using a Bialetti mokka pot and a V60 for a number of years. I'm about to take the plunge to a Rancilio Silvia v4 and I will continue to use a Hario Skerton hand grinder.

I've done some research which has lead to more questions than answers, hence I am here.

I was thinking of getting the Rancilio bottomless portafilter to learn to use the machine. Can anyone tell me does the bottomless portafilter come with a basket?

I am most like to make double shots, so think I need an 18g basket 40-100-103. Does this come with the machine?

I suspect I need a good tamper too, what size do I need 58.00mm or a 57.XX or 58.XX?

I probably also need a tamper mat, thoughts welcome.

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've never used a Silvia but people on here say that they can be quite demanding in terms of grinder. Do you have any budget available to upgrade grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I used to say this about a slivia when i had one , its one of those passed on comments ....

Looking back though i can't see a reason why

It has a shower screen - it produces pressure like other espresso machines ...unsure where its finicky reputation comes from

Perhaps it wide temp dead band can lead to variable results in the cup , or the screw in the shower means its sensitive to dose and headroom more ?


----------



## atca (Feb 25, 2015)

I thought I'd start with the Hario it certainly seems to grind well.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

atca said:


> I thought I'd start with the Hario it certainly seems to grind well.


There are some members who currently use Harios for espresso and enjoy the drink they get .but it may prove to be a frustrating experience for espresso .

It has large steps which means it can be tricky to adjust the particle/grind size for espresso , leaving you to effect flow rate with dose and tamp pressure ( two things we would normally like to keep constant for those new to espresso )

Plus the finer a hario grind is set the less consistent its grind will become , leading to perhaps a more muddled cups taste than with a grinder that would be more consistent at finer levels ....

You have bought a capable machine in the £300-400 price range, perhaps opening the wallet again to get a grinder that will get the best from it and the coffee your using would be the next move....

this is a good starting point on what is available at what price bracket for grinders...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you buying a Rancilio from new?

I'd recommend buying a used one from a reliable source.

Alternatively you could go for a used Gaggia Classic that's been modded for approx. £120-£150 dependant on condition and what it comes with.

It would also free up some cash to buy a better grinder which IMO is where it's worth spending the money.

You could spend £150 on the machine and £200-£220 on a really good used grinder.

There was a Mazzer Super Jolly up for grabs last night in the for sale section that would tick the box.


----------



## atca (Feb 25, 2015)

No I've not bought yet, planning to pick up the new v4 with the uprated boiler from bella barista.

Really struggling for counter space in a small London kitchen. Hence some reluctance to plump for a grinder as well. But given the general theme of advice sounds like I'd be ill advised to not listen.


----------

